# P9 and +P Ammo



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

Is it safe to use +P ammo in the P9?

I've checked my owners manual and can't find any warnings against it.

I've "Searched" the Kahr forums and while some have mentioned using +P they haven't said anything about it being approved or not.

Where have I missed it?

Thanks


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

i was wondering if all 9mm shot that or not. is it just like runing high octain in your car or what?


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

OK, I went to the Kahr Website and checked the Frequently Asked Questions and found:

Q. Which ammunition is recommended for use with Kahr firearms?

A. Kahr Arms does not endorse any particular brand of ammunition. However, not every brand of ammunition produces the same results. Please check the markings on the barrel hood of your firearm to determine the proper caliber. Kahr suggests a visit to a pistol range to test fire different brands of ammunition in the proper caliber. Kahr cautions against the use of reloads. Lead (unjacketed) bullets can cause excessive fouling and extra attention to cleaning the bore is recommended after firing lead bullets. *The Kahr pistol is rated to +P*.

So I am (we are) good to go with the +P stuff!


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

You'll find that most guns now will handle +p ammo, the question is, do you really need to run it and cause all that extra wear and tear on your gun when good shot placement with a quality "standard" defense round will do the job?


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

With ammo rare and Hollow Point even rarer I was happy to find some JHPs yesterday but they are +P.

Will I shoot a lot of it? Probably not.
Do I want to know if my P9 shoot JHP? Heck yes.


----------



## Krab (Mar 18, 2008)

I called Kahr a few weeks back to ask this same question and was told it's just fine to shoot +P ammo through this pistol. I do have an all steel K9 though...


----------



## bent21606 (Sep 21, 2009)

i thought i was just stupid im glad im not the only one who ddint know


----------



## Glenn-SC (Sep 6, 2009)

Well, I took the P9 and the +P JHP 124 grain ammunition to the range today and everything worked fine.

I also took some WWB 147 grain JHP ammo and it ran fine also.

The total today was 103 rounds, for a grand total of 262 rounds through my P9 without a hickup.


----------

